# Wulfie's turn - Happy 10th handsome boy!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Happy Birthday to Wulf, our Valentine's day boy. 10 years old today. Hoping for many more years of him acting and looking half his age. :wub:

Beowulf v Wildhaus SchH1, PD1, P1, T1, FO, URO2, CGC, TT, OFA


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous mature guy. I would have wished that for my WD. It is so encouraging to see these healthy seniors.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: What a handsome boy! May you have many more birthdays ahead of you


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Handsome boy!!! Bretta says Happy Birthday to her Brother!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He looks incredible for 10 years old!! Happy birthday, handsome!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wulfie!!! I want your fountain of youth secret, your dogs look incredible at their mature ages.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Happy, Happy 10th Wulf!! You handsome devil!! :wub: And Happy, Happy Birthday to the rest of the Valentine babies!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Another young-looking senior! Wulfie as always been one of my favorites just based on drop-dead good looks! 

Happy Birthday Big Boy!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He looks great! Hope he has many more Happy Birthday


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, there's no way he is 10 years old!

He looks great, happy birthday!!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Wulf. Good looking boy. It's hard to believe he is 10.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Beautiful Boy!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy 10th Birthday!! Wishing you many many more.


----------

